# ID X-69 6x9" Speakers & Grill on eBay



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Image Dynamics x 69 6x9" Midbass Midrange Speaker Pair with Grills | eBay


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazing Price!!!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

THANKS!!! MUCH too good a deal too pass up!!!

For that price I decide I want to be able to compare the Dyn MW 172 to these ID XS69.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

...cracked frame...not so sure that's a good thing.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Seller says it works, reputable seller also a member here, and I can fix just about anything.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

sweet deal, always wanted to give these a try.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

^^^If I ever find them this cheap again I'll do a "pass around" so we can all see how they sound. Pay for shipping of course


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Sold, I think, to _seafish_. 

And one thing to note about seafish - the man asks a lot of questions. Didn't leave me alone. I think I might send him a bill. My real job's consulting fee is $350/hr. at least so, Mr. Seafish... pony up! JK


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> Sold, I think, to _seafish_.
> 
> And one thing to note about seafish - the man asks a lot of questions. Didn't leave me alone. I think I might send him a bill. My real job's consulting fee is $350/hr. at least so, Mr. Seafish... pony up! JK


Yup lotta HARD questions like how long have you owned them and if you are the original buyer. Send me the bill, I'll pay you in similar hard currency…like Monopoly money. lol. THANKS for the GREAT deal !!!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

rxonmymind said:


> ^^^If I ever find them this cheap again I'll do a "pass around" so we can all see how they sound. Pay for shipping of course


I've seen the co-op idea floated quite a few times, it never seems to make it out of the planning stage, lol...

I think a lot of people would like to give these a whirl, and haven't yet.

I'd like to see if Cadence could do a knock-off of these, with Mr. Stevens oversight and final okays.

that would be pretty cool, some high sensitivity/Fs OEM drop-in fitment, at a reasonable pricing structure with 95% of the performance of the big bangers.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Seafish have you gotten the 6x9's yet? If so what are your thoughts on the plastic basket?

I just got a set of these myself this past week, have yet to power them up...everything looks excellent(build quality) but I'm feeling a bit skeptical about the basket...Just wanted your thoughts...actually anyone's' thoughts/experiences regarding the basket.

Thanks.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

F'ing USPS broke one of the grills, but the basket and speaker are fine. There ya go.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

nstaln said:


> Hey Seafish have you gotten the 6x9's yet? If so what are your thoughts on the plastic basket?
> 
> I just got a set of these myself this past week, have yet to power them up...everything looks excellent(build quality) but I'm feeling a bit skeptical about the basket...Just wanted your thoughts...actually anyone's' thoughts/experiences regarding the basket.
> 
> Thanks.


So I did get the speakers and unfortunately the box was roughed up and one of the grills was broken,,,NOT a big deal and SirBOOM is making a USPS claim for it.

All that being said, I have to say that I am NOT at all impressed with the "composite"basket…it DOES seem brittle and thin. ID did in fact admit to some sort of problem with cracking baskets of their speakers and subs when they first turned to the composite basket design. The speakers that I bought were manufactured in 12/09, and that is definitely BEFORE they addressed the problem with a different type of composite. Pretty dam sure that if you have new speakers there should be zero issues, though unfortunately replacement baskets are NOT available. I learned all this today buy talkig with both Dave at ID techsupport and Richard who actually assembles/repairs ID speakers ion the basement. Both were informative, but could not be helpful for my situation. 

Due to the fact that I drive a one ton truck on piss poor condition roads, I AM concerned about the baskets cracking more. I will try some sort of epoxy/steel reinforcement (lol ...Richard actually suggested plumbers tape). 

Still, I am super glad that I have a chance to check out these awesome sounding speakers by getting such a good deal form Sir BOOM.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

seafish said:


> So I did get the speakers and unfortunately the box was roughed up and one of the grills was broken,,,NOT a big deal and SirBOOM is making a USPS claim for it.
> 
> All that being said, I have to say that I am NOT at all impressed with the "composite"basket…it DOES seem brittle and thin. ID did in fact admit to some sort of problem with cracking baskets of their speakers and subs when they first turned to the composite basket design. The speakers that I bought were manufactured in 12/09, and that is definitely BEFORE they addressed the problem with a different type of composite. Pretty dam sure that if you have new speakers there should be zero issues, though unfortunately replacement baskets are NOT available. I learned all this today buy talkig with both Dave at ID techsupport and Richard who actually assembles/repairs ID speakers ion the basement. Both were informative, but could not be helpful for my situation.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. 

How do you find the manufacturing date? I have a sticker on the side of the box that says 'X69 1290054' and that's all I can find. Mine are 'new' as in old stock someone never used...not new from a dealer 'new'.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

nstaln said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> How do you find the manufacturing date? I have a sticker on the side of the box that says 'X69 1290054' and that's all I can find. Mine are 'new' as in old stock someone never used...not new from a dealer 'new'.


Well there you go…my sticker says 1290043…Richard said the first 3 numbers are the date code which means that 12/09 is ALSO your DoM, which IS a little weird but not impossible since they were NOS and mine were used. Let me be clear, Richard did not find my speaker serial # in his database, tough he DID look, but he did say directly that the date code were the first 3 numbers. ALl of this is slightly confused also but he fact that Image Dynamics was bought out from the original owner (Eric Stevens) who IS a diyma member here…perhaps HE can clarify the numbers if he is able to.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

seafish said:


> Well there you go…my sticker says 1290043…Richard said the first 3 numbers are the date code which means that 12/09 is ALSO your DoM, which IS a little weird but not impossible since they were NOS and mine were used. Let me be clear, Richard did not find my speaker serial # in his database, tough he DID look, but he did say directly that the date code were the first 3 numbers. ALl of this is slightly confused also but he fact that Image Dynamics was bought out from the original owner (Eric Stevens) who IS a diyma member here…perhaps HE can clarify the numbers if he is able to.


Great info. Thanks!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

No problem, please DO post back here if YOU get any more info or ideas regarding the cracking baskets…

meantime, Im gonna try epoxy and plumbers tape…might look like crap, but should work well to reinforce the plastic and I really can't see it causing any resonance issues.
Maybe I'll post pics… this IS diyma after all..lol


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Well USPS honored the damage claim and SirBoom just refunded me $50 on my purchase price, making these speakers probably one of the best deal EVER on diyma --

$85 shipped for a pair of ID XS69.

Can't wait (but gonna have to) to get them loaded up in the truck!!

Thanks for taking care of me to SirBoom.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeppy yep yep!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

they make some sheet metal screws with soft rubber vulcanized to a steel washer, that, along with a thin layer of butyl underneath, should decouple those brittle composite baskets and protect them from shocks...

lubricate the rubber with some di-electric grease and don't tighten too much.

that's what I'd do, or use a clip like they use on professional woofers, that would distribute the pressure evenly across a bigger part of the frame.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

cajunner said:


> they make some sheet metal screws with soft rubber vulcanized to a steel washer, that, along with a thin layer of butyl underneath, should decouple those brittle composite baskets and protect them from shocks...
> 
> lubricate the rubber with some di-electric grease and don't tighten too much.
> 
> that's what I'd do, or use a clip like they use on professional woofers, that would distribute the pressure evenly across a bigger part of the frame.


Those are roofing screws for sheet metal and plastic roofing panels…thats a good idea, but I also want to somehow reinforce the actual basket…I mean that magnet is HEAVY and the plastic is THIN and brittle even. Like I mentioned earlier, Richard at ID actually suggested using plumbers tape and epoxy, which is gonna look like hell, but I think that I could make it work pretty dam well. I should of asked him why they didn't make em at the factory that way..lol.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

seafish said:


> Those are roofing screws for sheet metal and plastic roofing panels…thats a good idea, but I also want to somehow reinforce the actual basket…I mean that magnet is HEAVY and the plastic is THIN and brittle even. Like I mentioned earlier, Richard at ID actually suggested using plumbers tape and epoxy, which is gonna look like hell, but I think that I could make it work pretty dam well. I should of asked him why they didn't make em at the factory that way..lol.


plastic epoxy with carbon fiber arrows you slit might work... like splinting a leg maybe...

don't know what he means by plumber's tape, unless you'd use teflon threading tape to cover the epoxy or contain it from leaking...


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

cajunner said:


> plastic epoxy with carbon fiber arrows you slit might work... like splinting a leg maybe...
> 
> don't know what he means by plumber's tape, unless you'd use teflon threading tape to cover the epoxy or contain it from leaking...


THIS is what I mean by plumbers tape…OLD SCHOOL (LOL) , galvanized plumbers tape…not used much a t al anymore, but indispensable for SOME projects--

http://www.airhouse.com/shopexd.asp?id=3003

Still, I LIKE your idea of carbon fiber and epoxy even better, as it would not be near as Beverly Hillbilly as the galvanized plumbers tape. But I have NOT used carbon fiber yet…gotta link to some REAL carbon fiber and a good plastic epoxy?? TIA


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm guessing that you mean like this stuff--

http://www.amazon.com/Dave-Brown-Products-Carbon-Fiber/dp/B0006O8QK6


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

seafish said:


> I'm guessing that you mean like this stuff--
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dave-Brown-Products-Carbon-Fiber/dp/B0006O8QK6


that looks strong...

wet down a bit of that around those weak parts!

maybe just JB Weld it.

I bet a little JB Weld painted on, with a wrap over of that carbon fiber tape, finish gel-coat of 2 part epoxy...


would look fantastic, if you sprinkled it with metal flake confetti!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

cajunner said:


> would look fantastic, if you sprinkled it with metal flake confetti!


LOL…but hope that your not joking about using it.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

from what I've seen, (which isn't much, tbh) the baskets are only cracking on the flanges, so if you just put a piece of HDPE over the flange and sandwich the speaker in place, you should be fine.

I don't know what the odds are that the basket will crack below the flange in the arms or around the magnet area, but it's probably low.

even on a 1 ton, on bad road...


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

cajunner said:


> HDPE over the flange and sandwich the speaker in place, you should be fine.
> 
> I don't know what the odds are that the basket will crack below the flange in the arms or around the magnet area, but it's probably low.
> 
> even on a 1 ton, on bad road...


That's another decent idea…I also was think of a way to reinforce the flange with some sort of aluminum CHANNEL, as I realize this IS the most likely area to crack…reinforcing the basket was meant to be overkill, of which I am an inherent participant. Think that I'll try the carbon fiber wrap first.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

you could cut the frame from an OEM Dodge/Delco 6X9 and use the metal outer flange ring, as a "washer" that your bolt heads would run on, instead of the basket plastic...


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

cajunner said:


> you could cut the frame from an OEM Dodge/Delco 6X9 and use the metal outer flange ring, as a "washer" that your bolt heads would run on, instead of the basket plastic...


OK, OK another GOOD idea, STILL better then the plumbers tape…but you can stop now and instead apply to the speaker repair department at ID... LOL


----------

